# Preseason Game Thread: Kings vs. Blazers



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Ugh...longest offseason EVER! Glad it's coming to an end. 

Anyway, should be a win. *knock on wood*

Let the games begin!!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

BTW, Game starts Tuesday @ 7:00 PM I believe.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> BTW, Game starts Tuesday @ 7:00 PM I believe.


Sucks that it isn't going to be televised. Sucks hard.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The kings will be broadcasting the game. Now in the past you could watch preseason games on the LeaguePass, but as of right now, it's not on the guide. Road Trip to SacTown!


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> The kings will be broadcasting the game. Now in the past you could watch preseason games on the LeaguePass, but as of right now, it's not on the guide. Road Trip to SacTown!


If the Kings are indeed broadcasting the game, then that means we should be able to stream it over the web from certain sites...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> If the Kings are indeed broadcasting the game, then that means we should be able to stream it over the web from certain sites...


I promise you that they are.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll check my Comcast digital time table and see if its listed under channel 37. However I will be working the game.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Nate Dogg said:


> However I will be working the game.


Meaning what?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OdenRoyLMA2 said:


> If the Kings are indeed broadcasting the game, then that means we should be able to stream it over the web from certain sites...


Major kudos to anyone who posts that website.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

How about just get tickets to the game. I am making the trip up from Corvallis tonight to get ready for the game tomorrow! I am also getting NBA2k9 tonight!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Meaning what?


He is the Chinese lady on the uni-cycle with the bowls!


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Major kudos to anyone who posts that website.


c'mon which website? email it to me at [email protected] and I'll post it!


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll post a link to the game tomorrow...


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Nate4Prez said:


> I'll post a link to the game tomorrow...


Excellent!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> c'mon which website? email it to me at [email protected] and I'll post it!


I phrased that wrong . . . I don't know which website or I would post it myself.

But it looks like Nate4prez has it covered.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Driew said:


> Excellent!! Thanks in advance!!


It's not being broadcasted at all.

http://www.nba.com/schedules/index.html?gamedate=20081007


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> It's not being broadcasted at all.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/schedules/index.html?gamedate=20081007


Really! Interesting, since I am working for the Sacramento Kings tomorrow night at the Rose Garden. I wonder what I'm doing then?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Really! Interesting, since I am working for the Sacramento Kings tomorrow night at the Rose Garden. I wonder what I'm doing then?


Oh god, where do I go with this one . . .

jockstrap cleanup . . . and no sniffing allowed, you basement pole homeowner.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Oh god, where do I go with this one . . .
> 
> jockstrap cleanup . . . and no sniffing allowed, you basement pole homeowner.


I've got no comeback............... you win!


----------



## LOTBFan (Jul 4, 2008)

i heard he slaps puppies for all the players on their tour bus.

if you are working a camera i will be the guy who looks like 8000 other guys, try to put me up on the big screen if possible please.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

LOTBFan said:


> i heard he slaps puppies for all the players on their tour bus.
> 
> if you are working a camera i will be the guy who looks like 8000 other guys, try to put me up on the big screen if possible please.


Only if you do the robot!


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

what will be the starting 5 for both teams


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Portland will likely start:

PG Sergio Rodriguez
SG Brandon Roy
SF Martell Webster
PF LaMarcus Aldridge
C Joel Przybilla

Greg Oden and Steve Blake will be held out.

I know that Brad Miller and Kevin Martin will not be playing, which means we'll probably see Sacramento starting:

PG Beno Udrih
SG Francisco Garcia
SF John Salmons
PF Mikki Moore
C Spencer Hawes


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Entity said:


> Portland will likely start:
> 
> PG Sergio Rodriguez
> SG Brandon Roy
> ...


Oden will play 15-20 minutes according to Nate.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Oops, I think you're right. I thought I'd heard that they were only going to play him in one of the back-to-backs, but I'm reading that he'll be in both, if limited.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Go, Sergio!

iWatas


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

So no broadcast eh? that blows....


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's about time . . . after a year and half of hype, disappointment and everything in between, Oden will be playing his first game for the Blazers. I'm acutally more nervous for him (given the scrimmage) than excited.

But for Aldridge, Roy, Rudy and the gang, I'm excited. I think the core (Roy and Aldrdige) will both step up their game from last year and I'm hoping for a break out season from either Webster, Rudy, Bayless or even Sergio. With Oden slowly developing, this team should firing on all cylinders by the all star break.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Entity said:


> Portland will likely start:
> 
> PG Sergio Rodriguez
> SG Brandon Roy
> ...


thanks oden should do ok v spencer hawes


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

On DirectTV, the game shows up on my directory and I've hit the record button. We'll see if the schmucks block it out or not.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mobes23 said:


> On DirectTV, the game shows up on my directory and I've hit the record button. We'll see if the schmucks block it out or not.


It's supposed to be on CSN-CA (which is 698 on Direct TV if you have the sports package, or 409 for Dish). 

Is there anyway you can stream that online like on justin.tv or veetle?


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

Just checked on comcast.com, the game will be on channel 400.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Is that CSNW?


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

is it just 20 min to the game?


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

is oden still at 4-1 for the season ROY?

i might get on before this thing starts, just in case he REALLY dominates straight away


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

oden starts, scores his first basket, 3:42 gone


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

shelden williams on for hawes


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

omg Greg is HUGE on the court.

http://www.justin.tv/pkcable


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

4p, 1r, 1b, 1 t/o in first 6.12 he played, steady


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

perimeter defense doesn't seem to have improved yet. ick.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Sergio! With something to prove.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Aldridge at the buzzer!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Oden needs to lose like 10lbs. A little to big.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

sick pass by rudy


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

THIS...GAME...OWNS!

Between the legs pass to Aldridge OMFG. Another pass to Aldridge for the jam. Joel with the huge block. OMG this is a FESTIVAL.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Rudy is absolutely killing it. The Sactown announcers are rightly gushing over him.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Omg Rudy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Rudy with the sickest reverse layup I've seen. The body control this guy has is absurd.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

BATUM OWNAGE.

Wow!

I just forgot we had Oden for a second.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I had a man crush on Rudy before. I don't know what to call this feeling but I don't think my wife would like it.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not worried about offense from this Blazer roster for the first time in ages. So many weapons. Now we just need ratchet the defense up in the regular season.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

OH MY GOD! WE'RE PLAYING ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC! Unbelievable!!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

As HCP would say. WOW.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Oden with the fresh swat! Too good.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudy~~~~~


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Good GOD. RUDY! I knew he'd be good... but he makes everyone else so much better.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

rudy making webster look like an all-star


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Steven Hill - Nate's human victory cigar!!
:lol::lol:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

this game was frickin rediculous! we started slow but then just something hit us in the 2nd quarter when we were down and we never looked back. someone on this team is a great motivator obviously! 

rudy is the ****. the boxscore does not tell the whole story at all. it seems he was everywhere. watch out travis outlaw. rudy's taken over your spot as the most beloved blazer on the team already. sergio has some new confidence, at least for this game. maybe it's rudy? diogu showed hustle. i'm still not sold on him with his weight and lack of athleticism but he isn't afraid at all. oden's looking good. or maybe spencer hawes is just a big pile of doo doo (he kinda reminds of an uglier michael phelps..). i think i'm going with doo doo. i just dont see how we're going to be able to get all these guys minutes.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Lots of bright spots, but I give the game ball to the defense.
It's what really made us explode. I don't know about Oden's
blocks, but his presence really put the Kings out of their
comfort zone.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

All 5 Rudy assists were downright sick, all highlight reel stuff. Especially the between the legs to Aldridge which had me oozing.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

There are Three big things about this game that really stood out to me. Three things that really make a huge difference and if it continues as this first game showed, will ensure that Portland easily wins 50+ games.

1. Inside presence, Oden was huge. Perhaps not in score exactly, but in body. While he was on the court he did a great job. Portland has really missed an inside power dunker. Joel doesn't really jump and power dunk. He often lays it in with a soft hop. Oden if springs just throws it down. Teams will have to double him, which will leave an outside shooter open. He's going to get 2 or 3 assists easy a game just from kicking out to 3 point shooters.

2. A Running Game, We have BEGGED for this for a while. Everyone has seen that we have the horses to run. We just haven't. The combination just wasn't right. But tonight was one of the most beautiful games I've seen us play with an uptempo style. And really it starts and ends with Rudy. If he wasn't throwing it down himself, he was passing to Martell for the wicked flushes. Martel had at least 3 if not 4 dunks from passes from Rudy. Sergio, Fernandez, Martell, Travis....they can run and jump and should be able to play with a high speed game. So beautiful.

3. Defense, I think this really comes down to a couple things. You have a plethera of big bodies to shuffle in and out of the game. Defensively you lose nothing in subbing Joel for Oden. That's HUGE. it anchors the second unit. Joels defensive rebounding plays so well with Rudy and Sergio and Martell. It's a thing of beauty. But it was the defense that started out our running game and created so many of the wonderful moments from tonight.

It will be interesting to see just how they do tomorrow night on the second of a back to back. But if portland can continue with the style and agression that they played with tonight they will be just fine and we are in for one electric and exciting season of basketball. I've not been this excited since 2000, and before that 1992...This is going to be a special team for years to come.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Greg Oden highlighting sportscenter at 10


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Just got back from the game.

Most of my impressions can probably be found somewhere in this thread . . . so I'll just hit a couple points:

Rusy is going to be fun to watch. I'm sure posters are raving about him . .. I was behind the Blazer bench (row D baby), so I was opposite court of the 2nd half and didn't grasp all of what Rudy was doing until I watched the replays. But beyond the plays, I love the way he carries himself. Confident but humble . . . posed with that "swagger" (for lack of a better term). 

Oden: admittedly I've been a little hard on Oden (stir the pot). But I take it back. If Oden stays healthy, he will be a force in the NBA. Just how soon is the question. I can tell you that during timeouts, he was huffing and puffing . . . sucking air trying to catch his breath. (Weird to see with all the other players breathing normally.)

So right now, not in game shape, he is a big, strong, presence out there and throwing his body around. When he gets in game shape, gets his timing down and his teamates learn to play with him . . . well I just hope it is sooner rather than later because I can not wait.

I know, it only one preseason game against some weak bigs, but great game and I am pumped.

Time to go watch the debate . . . peace.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Just got back from the game, too.
WOW WOW WOW!

Rudy is freakin' incredible. He looked like he was toying with the Kings, and I don't think I've ever stood up for so many freakingly awesome plays in one half ever.

That preseason game was AS GOOD as any game I've ever seen, counting regular season games, counting even some Laker whippings.

This team is SO deep, and I don't know how we're going to play them all with Blake and Frye not even suiting up. This is ridiculous.

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Kings starters:
PG Beno Udrih
SG Francisco Garcia
SF John Salmons
PF Mikki Moore
C Spencer Hawes

Would any of these guys start for the Blazers? NO!

Would any of them make our rotation? maybe, but they'd have to fight
for it.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahhh! So many good highlights from this game. Rudy got me out of my seat which is hard to do. He has so much ginobli in him and this is only his 1st game. Most fun preseason game to date I've ever seen. I am itching to do a blazers mix but I guess I'll start the mix in June when we hold the trophy


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Somebody needs to start posting some YouTube highlights at least.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

wizmentor said:


> Kings starters:
> PG Beno Udrih
> SG Francisco Garcia
> SF John Salmons
> ...


That's kind of a funny way to look at it. I wouldn't play any of those guys over our guys. Probably just a homer in me speaking but maybe Garcia would be nice, but he'd take minutes away from Rudy, which would be just stupid.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Paxil said:


> As HCP would say. WOW.


WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I will tell you now, there are not too many players I've watched play that have the court vision that Rudy has. He is amazing!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Some key stats for the night:

FG%: POR - 50.6%, SAC - 28.9%

Assist to FG: POR - 32 for 39, SAC - 10 for 22

Assist to TO: POR - 32 for 11, SAC - 10 for 12

Rebounds: POR - 47, SAC - 39 (Joel 12 in 22 minutes)

Not to mention that Portland had 10 blocked shots. Even Sergio got one. When Sergio blocks a shot, it's over.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Here are some Greg and Rudy highlights, including Rudy's incredible alley oops from Sergio.

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband...d=2378529&brand=null&videoId=3631787&n8pe6c=2


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

We are going to rock the NBA if we can stay healthy!!:yay:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Just watched Sportscenter. Can't remember that last time our highlights led off the show!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Oden really smacks up Mikki Moore at the 5:47 mark in the 3rd quarter with his dunk. It kinda looks like Mikki was hoping for a foul as hes staring at the ref.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Just watched Sportscenter. Can't remember that last time our highlights led off the show!


Considering there's playoff baseball going on, that's impressive.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

Entity said:


> Somebody needs to start posting some YouTube highlights at least.


workin on it

edit - uploading to youtube now....patience...


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> workin on it


Nice!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

OMG IM SO EXCITED>.....our team... is AMAZING.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWqSjBYqZio&fmt=18

all the best plays you need to see, with live commentary :clap:


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Nate Dogg said:


> Oden really smacks up Mikki Moore at the 5:47 mark in the 3rd quarter with his dunk. It kinda looks like Mikki was hoping for a foul as hes staring at the ref.


I sit 2 rows back from the entrance to the away team tunnel and I told Mikki that he and his team couldnt cut it and they sucked (both at half time and the end of the game) as he walked by. At the half he just laughed, after the game he went behind the curtain at first then came back out and said "Oh yeah? Well I'll see you during the regular season!" I replied with, "Yeah? Well I'll see you losing during the regular season just like tonight." He got a pissed off look on his face then left.

This game was so much fun to be at. This team is so deep and so talented. I wont say anything else because I am not adding anything new to this thread that you all don't already know.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWqSjBYqZio&fmt=18
> 
> all the best plays you need to see, with live commentary :clap:


Fantastic job. Thank you!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWqSjBYqZio&fmt=18
> 
> all the best plays you need to see, with live commentary :clap:


Thanks a million, MaxaMillion. Awesome job!! 

Are you going to upload a higher quality version, though?


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

Darkwebs said:


> Thanks a million, MaxaMillion. Awesome job!!
> 
> Are you going to upload a higher quality version, though?


yeah here is a download link - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QTMGXKAE


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> yeah here is a download link - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QTMGXKAE


You own!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

still going crazy over the game! watching the video made me tear up a little bit.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> yeah here is a download link - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QTMGXKAE


You are the man, Maxamillion! Wish I could give you some rep for this, but it says I need to spread Reputation around before I can give some to you again.


----------

